# Best of UWN Threads?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

@Catherder made a pretty awesome comment in another thread today and it got me to thinking that this forum has some pretty funny threads that have popped up over the years with some absolutely ridiculous topics that someone with no hunting or fishing experience would question the legitimacy of or question our sanity.

One thread that comes to mind is the infamous "Does Passing Gas Spook Game?" thread that Bullsnot posted in 2011. This thread was absolutely awesome and had me laughing for days. 

Throw up some of your favorite threads and then we can look at a poll to pass an utterly useless digital trophy award to the winning thread.

What threads keep you laughing?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

The wolves on trail cam thread definitely needs to make this list.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I liked the thread Goob did about a rifle he was bartering on. And his wife bought for him for Christmas. A beautiful Remington if I remember correctly?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We could pick any one of some of Goob's recipe threads.
The sparrow pie comes to mind right away. 
Complete with feet.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

There are a few I always enjoyed. 

1. Garyfish's "Realtor Pie" thread had me chuckling and intrigued for months. 

2. "Rattlesnake in the boat" thread is the *FIRST *damndest thread/thing I've ever seen. 

3. "When is it going to start?", One eyed deer, and "sparrow surprise" all deserve nomination. 

4. One final one that had me chuckling quite a while was one of those wolf threads we did 3 times a year about a decade ago. One spelling challenged soul typed "elfs" for elk in his rants. We then ran off 4-5 pages about which mythical creatures we were going to draw and hunt. I think it also concluded that particular thread.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The original "1 eye" thread.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I laughed pretty hard about ol one eye mention. 
Hadn't thought about that in a while.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember a "Do bucks poop in clumps?" thread that was pretty good.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> The original "1 eye" thread.
> 
> -DallanC


You’re welcome! For a while the archived DWR forum still existed and the thread was still up. I believe we went through about 50 pages of nonsense over those years I can’t believe I’m still here, or many of us are. The beginning of that thread had to be 15+ years ago lol. Wild.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You’re welcome! For a while the archived DWR forum still existed and the thread was still up. I believe we went through about 50 pages of nonsense over those years I can’t believe I’m still here, or many of us are. The beginning of that thread had to be 15+ years ago lol. Wild.


I know this is probably asking a lot and may even lost some of the original flair, but I’d love to have you post the story again.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I know this is probably asking a lot and may even lost some of the original flair, but I’d love to have you post the story again.


Since 3 of us mentioned it, it would seem to be the All-time Champ so far.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I know this is probably asking a lot and may even lost some of the original flair, but I’d love to have you post the story again.


At this point I think it’s be hard for me to even remember it all.


----------

